# RP buddies?



## Don the Wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm a gay black wolf looking for RP partners, preferably male and gay as well.

I'm kinda decent to doing RP stories, something that lasts a while and probably becomes a good friendship too.

A dragon partner would be nice but im open to anything. 

I have kik, twitter and telegram and I have two characters: a wolf and a husky but both need refs. 

Must be 18 or older.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello there, I'd be happy to RP with you!  my kik is TheSovietWolf


----------



## Don the Wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Don the Wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

My kik is D.S.O. 1993


----------

